# Marriage to a south african



## yoh (Jul 16, 2019)

Good day all,

I need some guidance. I am currently on a 5 year CSV and have applied for my PRP, did that in February.
In may i am getting married and my spouse is south african. What is the process and i have heard it is nearly impossible to do so as they want to interview your extended family and friends as well.

Any one with step by step detail on the experience. Thanks (Also super nervous about my PRP)


----------



## RobynLeila (Mar 7, 2020)

My South African daughter got married to a guy from the US last year and they were also worried about the interview. But it was really quick and easy and no one was interviewed other than the two of them individually. They asked regular questions like when did you meet, where did you go on your first date, how many siblings does he have, what are their names, what are his parents names etc. Basically, if you know each other, it's easy to answer and the one question that her boyfriend couldn't remember exactly was a date and they all laughed about it.

The process was:
(1) Book for an interview at DHA
(2) Go for your interview
(3) Get married
(4) Back to the same DHA to register marriage

Note that there is a waiting time for interviews at some offices, so book it early.


----------



## yoh (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks Robin, weve been told i need police clearance and a letter from my home countries embassy stating im not married, did they need to do this? Which home affairs office did they use and how many weeks did they wait till he interview? 
Thanks


----------



## ForwardAll (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi,
I married a SAn in 2018. No police clearance needed, just the letter of impediment. When we went to book the interview, we were lucky enough to have it done same day. Standard questions as already mentioned. First available signing slot was in two weeks. Used Akasia office in Pretoria North.


----------



## RobynLeila (Mar 7, 2020)

yoh said:


> Thanks Robin, weve been told i need police clearance and a letter from my home countries embassy stating im not married, did they need to do this? Which home affairs office did they use and how many weeks did they wait till he interview?
> Thanks


Police clearance is not needed for marriage, but yes, sorry, I forgot that a document from your home country stating that you are not currently married IS NEEDED. 

The waiting time for the interview was very short, I can't remember what exactly, but I think it was less than one week to book an appointment for an interview. They were all full up for an actual marriage through for over a month or more, so they got married elsewhere.


----------



## yoh (Jul 16, 2019)

So my fiance went to try and book our marriage interview at home affairs yesterday ,and he was asked to come back with me for immigration screening? has this ever happened to anyone I'm so nervous. Please advise


----------



## RobynLeila (Mar 7, 2020)

yoh said:


> So my fiance went to try and book our marriage interview at home affairs yesterday ,and he was asked to come back with me for immigration screening? has this ever happened to anyone I'm so nervous. Please advise


I'm not sure what an immigration screening is, but the marriage interview is quite simple, they just interview you both separately asking questions about your relationship and each other's family etc. to check that you really know each other. Immigration screening could have something to do with the current situation, not sure? But whatever it is, I'm sure it's nothing to worry about!


----------



## Kidsmith78 (Nov 9, 2021)

Good day 
I see you got marry in SA and went to the same office as we are going next month the Akasia office . I live in the US and fiancé in Cape Town but we spending time in Pretoria. Questions do you remember the interview questions ask and we’re they like verbally or a form we needed to fill out . Also do we need to fill out a essay of our relationship. How many questions are they. I appreciated if you can’t assist and if remember the questions ask.




ForwardAll said:


> Hi,
> I married a SAn in 2018. No police clearance needed, just the letter of impediment. When we went to book the interview, we were lucky enough to have it done same day. Standard questions as already mentioned. First available signing slot was in two weeks. Used Akasia office in Pretoria North.


----------



## Kidsmith78 (Nov 9, 2021)

Good day 
I see you got marry in SA and went to the same office as we are going next month the Akasia office . I live in the US and fiancé in Cape Town but we spending time in Pretoria. Questions do you remember the interview questions ask and we’re they like verbally or a form we needed to fill out . Also do we need to fill out a essay of our relationship. How many questions are they. I appreciated if you can’t assist and if remember the questions ask.also do you got Facebook maybe we can corresponds better .


----------

